# round 2 for iowa



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

7-8 in des moines


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

*Iowa snow*

Ya I seen that for Des Moines, I am about 60 miles east of ya and I saw 3 or 4 maybe, but with this storm I highly doubt it. Just don't see it happening for some reason. I am sure hoping so, just made out Feb. bills and that was nice. One more storm and then let spring arrive!!!


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

6-12 for northwest iowa + 25-35 mph winds


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

2-5" IF were lucky here! Looks like nothern Iowa will get it again. They just shut down 1-80 west bound from I-380, not sure why. Roads are just wet here.


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

waiting for my 1 inch trigger payup . i'm already over ten grand since january


----------



## amvega (Feb 8, 2006)

vwovw;379887 said:


> waiting for my 1 inch trigger payup . i'm already over ten grand since january


Ten grand since january. We do that in one snow plowing with three guys. wesport


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Up here in Northwest Iowa they shut down Hwy 9,Hwy18, Hwy3,Hwy20,Hwy60,I-29. I'm looking out my window I saw the local PD so I talked to him he said he can't get back home which is 3 blocks so I plowed him home. I have some pics. that I will put on later we have about 10-12+ in and 30-40 mph winds now.


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

amvega;380077 said:


> Ten grand since january. We do that in one snow plowing with three guys. wesport


i'm a one man show and i can do my route in about three or four hours. and oh i live in IOWA


----------

